# Need suggestion on forex training



## diwz (15 August 2015)

I happened to find this person giving a online training in the below said area, I would like to hear if the below said is good to go.

Course Details:

Fundamental analysis

    1) Fx market

    2) Candles Chat / Patterns 

    3) About Broker


Technical analysis

1) Trend analysis

2) Movement analysis

3) Sentimental analysis with Solutions 

4) More Best trading strategies

5) Stop loss techniques

6) Professional trader Physiology

7) Do’s and Don’ts in trading

8) Money management

9)  MT4 software Terminology

10) Trend methodology



Advanced Trading Terminology 

    1) Experience with Real-time Trading  

    2) Live support / Signals 

    3) Fx Tricks


----------

